# STEAMHAMMER Good life... hot digedy! !!



## HPBotha (15/9/14)

It kicks boba's ass and it shot down black bird and moered port royal a new harbour

I am seriously loving this juice @RevnLucky7 did it again. Sorry boba's I paid you your bounty. The Good Life is a thing on its own.

It is now my new friend. My new precious. Need to share it but cannot let a single drop go to waste. 

It has a subtle custard vanilla and port desert with a whole flock of Blackbird in the mix.

GREAT AFTERTASTE lasts long enough for you to toot again.....and again.... and again. 

Out of the bottle straight up a winner. I am scared what this will do to my bank balance. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phanatik (15/9/14)

I've never had Boba's before but have been waiting to try some.
I'm a huge blackbird fan.

Sounds like this one might be for me, @HPBotha


----------

